# Logging miles/hours?



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

I will be back in the saddle by the end of August after ten yrs out and I will have quite a few questions until I get back in the swing of things. I never did extensive trail work before (rode jumpers mainly) and I want to do things right and make things as easy as I can on me and my horse. 


I want some way to log miles/hours. I've heard yall talk about GPS but I have never actually seen one that could be used horseback. Where do I get one? 

Do you log miles or hours or both? 

Is there a program for miles/hours other than breed ***. programs? Baldur is a TWH but I do not have a membership currently as I got tired of big lick crap being sent to my house.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Just a regular GPS. Most people like the smaller and wearable ones that are geared more for hikers and runners. Those are best IMO because it will give you the reporting options like mapping, distance, speed etc that you're going to care about. I'd check pawnshops and eBay and Craigslist for a used one if you don't want or can't afford a new one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I use a little Garmin eTrex Venture HC. It was around $159 when I got it a year and half ago. I like it and Garmin is fabulous about helping you learn to use it!!!

I like tracking the miles and speed. I keep it in an Excel file and on my blog.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

And a whole bunch of us keep the same excel spreadsheet.


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

Cool. Could someone send a copy of a sheet to me for future use perhaps, or is it something I could replicate fairly easily? I have not used Excel much since basic computer skills in high school. 

Baldur is coming home from the trainers at the end of August but I want to be ready ahead of time. I'm kinda nervous about starting riding again and I think seeing the miles will help me to realize how much we are progressing.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I was a member of the National Walking Horse Association for a while, and they also have a trail mileage program. They don't do Big Lick (at all), so it was a nice change. They have their own system of logging hours and converting it to miles, and you can get prizes and rewards once you turn in your yearly miles.


----------

